# Rear Hub Motor Making Weird Noise



## UniversalModder (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi guys I have a problem that just began today my rear hub motor is making a weird noise whenever I try to give it some power not sure what's causing it, I tested all the cables from the controller and nothing seems to be wrong not sure if anyone could help thanks in advance. Here is a link to the video that shows the noise.


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

Most hub motors are geared. Meaning they have a planetary gearset to allow the motor to spin faster than the wheel. Chances are one of those planet gears is messed up or lacking grease. Time for disassembly, either by you or your LBS.

Cheers.


----------



## UniversalModder (Apr 26, 2020)

Old & Slow said:


> Most hub motors are geared. Meaning they have a planetary gearset to allow the motor to spin faster than the wheel. Chances are one of those planet gears is messed up or lacking grease. Time for disassembly, either by you or your LBS.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi i opened up my motor and I can't seem to find anything wrong with it i'm still not sure what's making the noise i took some photos if you would like to see anything i don't notice


http://imgur.com/h0HeCxp


----------

